# Loon - 4/10/05 - and a bonus



## 57stevey (Apr 10, 2005)

*Date(s) Skied: *4/10/2005 

*Resort or Ski Area: *Loon 

*Conditions: *Spring! 

*Trip Report: *Well, finally got up the nerve to go to Loon. This was the right day as it wasn't crowded and the people that were there were mostly tanning and BBQ, not on the hill. Conditions were mostly "dry mashed potatoes", no refrozen crud, very skiable (nothing was particularly groomed from what we could tell but like BW last week, that was OK.) We only skied the morning and didn't seek out the gnarly stuff, but trails like Sunset, Picked Rock, Flying Fox were fun. I would think they will easily last another week. Too bad I will never see this place midwinter, but we'll certainly try to get back next spring.  8) 

A few pics in the gallery... http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

I have one anyday pass left that I won't be using... first PM gets it.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 10, 2005)

SUV Steve said:
			
		

> ...Too bad I will never see this place midwinter...



For inquiring minds, why not see this place midwinter?


----------



## hammer (Apr 10, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> For inquiring minds, why not see this place midwinter?


What if weekends are your only ski option?  If the crowds are anywhere as bad as I've read about on this forum, I'd be a little leery of going to Loon on a weekend.

Maybe it's worth it...I dunno...


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 10, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> SUV Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing against Loon per se, I just can't deal with crowds. I suppose if I had comps and it was midweek I could give it a try, but my first instinct would still be to just go up the street to Cannon and ski in peace. Midwinter weekend I wouldn't go anywhere near the place even with comps.


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob R gets the pass... it really is quite a nice mountain... maybe I'll work on my patience skills over the summer  :idea:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2005)

SUV Steve said:
			
		

> *Date(s) Skied: *4/10/2005
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Loon
> 
> ...



Dude....we must have run in to you!!!  bvibert and I were ripping it up there...what a day!!!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

Glad you guys had fun.  I hoped you were going to hitch up.  I went back to my place yesterday afternoon hoping to hook up with you guys maybe, but no such luck.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2005)

It was an awesome day of skiing!  I was happy to meet up with Trailboss again.  Somehow we managed to miss SUV Steve though.  I'll be posting my pics of the weekend later after I get some work done...

Bob, what time did you stop by the condo?  I actually had to run back there at about 3:15 on the way home because I had left something behind... 

Trailboss, sorry my legs were so shot from the previous day's skiing, I hope I didn't hold you up too much.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

I rolled in at 3.45 just missed ya.  Place looked better than I left it.. thankx.


----------



## billski (Apr 11, 2005)

*KILLIN' ME*

You guys are killin me.  My skis went into the garage rack this weekend.  My days are spent at soccer games and practices already.  Sneaking out is not an option.  Why do I keep looking at these threads, arrrgh!  

Boy the pics look super.  You had probably the warmest ski day this year in the east,no?  What great shape those trails are.

You folks should do what the Ski-VT crew does.  Get radios and agree on a channel&subchannel that you can hail each other at.  Just arrive whenever and shout!

Glad you had a terrific bluebird day.  I'm in withdrawal.


----------



## hammer (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: KILLIN' ME*



			
				billski said:
			
		

> You guys are killin me.  My skis went into the garage rack this weekend.  My days are spent at soccer games and practices already.  Sneaking out is not an option.  Why do I keep looking at these threads, arrrgh!


I hear you on this one.  I ask myself the same question, but I keep coming back to read these posts.

Guess I'm just "skiing vicariously" through the other forum members who can get out there...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: KILLIN' ME*



			
				billski said:
			
		

> You folks should do what the Ski-VT crew does.  Get radios and agree on a channel&subchannel that you can hail each other at.  Just arrive whenever and shout!



Thats a good idea, we'll have to try and implement that for next year!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

I have found  a Pm gets the ball rolling.  Then a set place and cell phones, plus some of us have radio's all help.   Its all about preperation on the front side.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I have found  a Pm gets the ball rolling.  Then a set place and cell phones, plus some of us have radio's all help.   Its all about preperation on the front side.



Yup, preplanning is definately need to make it smooth.  I've found cell phones have spotty reception at best at most ski areas.  I think picking a radio channel would make it easier to get everyone together once on the hill.  Of course then people have to have a radio...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Trailboss, sorry my legs were so shot from the previous day's skiing, I hope I didn't hold you up too much.



Nope, it was perfect.  Glad to meet up with you and ski...it was my pace as well.  After you left, I hit all of the expert bump runs, but I was pretty much worn out from Cannon, Phantom, and a day at Loon.  I had the largest sh^& eating    last night and this AM as well...


----------



## billski (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I have found  a Pm gets the ball rolling.  Then a set place and cell phones, plus some of us have radio's all help.   Its all about preperation on the front side.



While in my day job, I'm an incessant planner, I'm the opposite when it comes to skiing.  "Free Spirit" describes me.  I often don't decide where I'm going until just before my head hits the pillow the night before, along with a quick check of the temps weather (radar and schnoz out the old door does the trick. ), who's running NASTAR, and the old tried-and-true gut fun-ometer and trip reports at 5am that day, which sometimes resets the plans in five minutes or less.

Thanks to my proximity to several mountains, I have been known to change destinations enroute.  

This behavior is survival instinct in the northeast, so it goes.

Regarding radios, I had to buy them to keep track of my family.  However, I have found myself packing one with me all the time now, since Ski Patrol at most areas are monitoring channel 9-11.  In past years, I encountered accidents before Ski Patrol and I needed to get word fast but didn't want to leave the victim alone.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

I understand the freedom of making decisions at the last second.  Out trips we plan pretty well in advance.  Putting together a A_z channel might work.  We have a channel all our friends are hooked into also.  I know killington zone folks have a channel they use.  Time to think of a good way.  Good idea.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I understand the freedom of making decisions at the last second.  Out trips we plan pretty well in advance.  Putting together a A_z channel might work.  We have a channel all our friends are hooked into also.  I know killington zone folks have a channel they use.  Time to think of a good way.  Good idea.



Maybe an idea for the new AZ Events Coordinator  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

Funny.  All good things in all good time.


----------



## billski (Apr 11, 2005)

*olden daze*



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> I understand the freedom of making decisions at the last second.  Out trips we plan pretty well in advance.  Putting together a A_z channel might work.  We have a channel all our friends are hooked into also.  I know killington zone folks have a channel they use.  Time to think of a good way.  Good idea.



Bob,
The radio method doesn't preclude the pre-planning method you use now.  In fact, only one in the group needs a radio if you do it that way.  Then, if I change my plans and decide to join up, I stand a better chance of finding you.  

I started to use radios about 10 years ago, before cell phones were pervasive (at that time there was ZERO cell coverage at resorts, so a radio was a necessity.)

The Ski-VT group used to have a very low-tech way of doing it.  Each of them would attach a piece of green plaid fabric to the back of a jacket or helmet.  Ostensibly, you could pick them out of the crowd!   

Back in the olden-days circa 1992, email/PM wasn't particularly timely - sometimes you'd get your message a day late.

Back in the pre-Cambrian days in the 70's, we would just meet up by posting a note on a pole at the bottom of the lift.

Notice a common theme here?  No one wanted to wait around at a designated place. Times-a-wastin' when you could be skiing!   :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: olden daze*



			
				billski said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have some good points.  I like the idea of some kind way to find each other.  I'm the king of over planning.  Don't come up with to many ideas you will end up in charge of stuff. :idea:


----------

